# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Atherosclerose - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
De wand van een slagader bestaat uit drie lagen: een elastische buitenlaag van bindweefsel, een gespierde tussenlaag en een dunne binnenlaag.

Atherosclerose is een aandoening van de slagaderwand, met name de wand van de kransslagaders, de aorta en de vertakkingen van de aorta. Door verschillende oorzaken kan zich vettig materiaal op de binnenlaag van de slagaders afzetten. Deze afzettingen, zogeheten atherosclerotische plaques, bedekken niet de hele binnenlaag van de slagaderwand, maar treden plaatselijk op. Atherosclerose van de kransslagaders is de meest voorkomende oorzaak van een hartinfarct.

Als atherosclerose optreedt in ver van de aorta gelegen vertakkingen - meestal de beenslagaders - wordt van perifere vaatziekte gesproken. De verschijnselen van perifere vaatziekte verschillen, afhankelijk van de plaats van de atherosclerotische plaques. Mensen met perifere vaatziekte kunnen last hebben van spierpijn in de benen als zij lopen (etalagebenen of claudicatie), omdat er minder bloed naar de beenspieren kan stromen door de aanwezigheid van een of meer atherosclerotische plaques.

*Oorzaken*
Het proces van atherosclerose wordt in gang gezet en in stand gehouden door de vetten (lipiden) in het bloed. Witte bloedcellen dringen de binnenlaag van de slagaderwand binnen en nemen lipiden uit het bloed op. Als de cellen afsterven, komt hun inhoud in de binnenlaag van de slagaderwand terecht. Dat is het begin van een atherosclerotische plaque. Zo'n plaque vult zich geleidelijk met vetachtig materiaal, dode witte bloedcellen en gladde spiercellen. Een omhulsel van bindweefsel scheidt de plaque van de binnenkant van de slagader. De atherosclerotische plaque blijft groeien en sluit op den duur de bloedstroom in de slagader af.
*
Risicofactoren*
De kans op atherosclerose is vooral groot bij mensen die roken, een hoge bloeddruk hebben en van wie familieleden al op jonge leeftijd (onder het 60e jaar) aan een hart- en vaataandoeningen lijden. Met het ouder worden, vanaf 40 jaar, neemt het risico toe. Andere factoren die een verhoogd risico op atherosclerose met zich mee kunnen brengen, zijn diabetes, zwaarlijvigheid, gebrek aan lichaamsbeweging en een hoge cholesterolspiegel.
*
Verschijnselen van atherosclerose*
Pijn op de borst (angina pectoris) is het meest voorkomende verschijnsel bij atherosclerose van de kransslagaders. De pijn wordt veroorzaakt doordat een bepaald deel van het hart minder bloed krijgt. Van stabiele angina pectoris is sprake als de pijn op de borst door inspanning wordt veroorzaakt en in rust verdwijnt. Bij instabiele angina pectoris is de pijn op de borst hevig en houdt lang aan. Deze pijn kan ook in rusttoestand opkomen en hoeft geen verband te houden met lichamelijke inspanning of stress.

Mensen met perifere vaatziekte hebben soms helemaal geen last van symptomen. Zoals al eerder vermeld, hangen de symptomen van perifere vaatziekte af van de plaats van de atherosclerotische plaques. Als deze zich dicht bij het afdalende deel van de aorta en de belangrijkste vertakkingen ervan bevinden, veroorzaken ze pijn in de dijen of de kuiten onder het lopen. In rust neemt deze pijn snel af. Als de plaques zich in verder afgelegen vertakkingen van de aorta bevinden, treedt pijn in de kuiten en voeten op. In het begin is er alleen sprake van pijn tijdens het lopen. Zonder behandeling verergert de toestand, treedt de pijn ook in rusttoestand op en kan de aandoening zelfs tot verzwering en gangreen (koudvuur) in het been leiden.

*Diagnose van atherosclerose*
Bij de diagnose van atherosclerose spelen de medische voorgeschiedenis en lichamelijk onderzoek van de patiënt een belangrijke rol. Om atherosclerose van de kransslagaders vast te stellen is gewoonlijk coronairangiografie nodig. Bloedonderzoek en elektrocardiografie (ECG) moeten worden gedaan als een hartinfarct (myocardinfarct) wordt vermoed.

In het geval van perifere vaatziekte is de hartslag in de beenslagaders niet of nauwelijks te voelen. Door middel van een inspanningsonderzoek kan worden gemeten wat de maximum afstand is die een patiënt kan lopen, na welke afstand de pijn optreedt en wat voor andere beperkingen de aandoening met zich meebrengt bij lichamelijke inspanning. De enkel-bovenarmindex is een nuttig onderzoek bij de diagnose van perifere vaatziekte. Tijdens dit onderzoek wordt de bloeddruk, de hartslag en het volume van het slagaderlijk bloed in de enkels en de bovenarmen gemeten en de onderlinge verschillen bepaald. Ook echografie en arteriografie helpen bij het stellen van de diagnose.

*Behandeling van atherosclerose*
Stoppen met roken, minder vet eten en het onder controle houden van eventuele diabetes en hoge bloeddruk kunnen het proces van atherosclerose remmen. Medicijnen worden voorgeschreven om de symptomen te verlichten, het risico van een hartinfarct te beperken en complicaties als trombose (stolselvorming in een slagader) te voorkomen. Pijn op de borst kan worden verlicht door het gebruik van nitraten. Middelen als bètablokkers en calciumantagonisten kunnen helpen ischemie (zuurstoftekort) van het hart als gevolg van atherosclerose te voorkomen. Trombose kan worden behandeld met middelen als aspirine, heparine en andere thrombolytica (medicijnen die bloedstolsels oplossen). Onder bepaalde omstandigheden kunnen operatieve ingrepen als ballonangioplastiek en plaatsing van een stent (een metalen veertje) worden toegepast. Een bypassoperatie is ook mogelijk, zowel een voor de kransslagaders als in het geval van een perifere vaatziekte.

*Zelfzorg*
Om het cholesterolgehalte van het bloed omlaag te brengen, is het goed minder vet te eten, vooral minder verzadigde vetzuren. Vooral rood vlees (rund-, lams- en varkensvlees) en volle zuivelproducten (bijvoorbeeld boter, room, kaas en melk) bevatten veel verzadigde vetzuren. Andere aanbevelingen zijn:

* minder dierlijk vet eten (door bijvoorbeeld vetrandjes van het vlees af te snijden);
* gerechten niet te bakken of te frituren en bepaalde soorten olie niet te gebruiken bij het koken. Daarbij helpt het over te stappen op enkelvoudig onverzadigde olie (olijfolie) of meervoudig onverzadigde olie (bijvoorbeeld zonnebloemolie).


Op het etiket van veel producten staat vermeld hoeveel en wat voor soort vet ze bevatten. Ook de hoeveelheid cholesterol in het eten moet worden beperkt. Voedsel dat rijk is aan cholesterol is onder meer vlees, vooral orgaanvlees, en zuivelproducten. Vezelrijke voedingsproducten helpen de cholesterolspiegel omlaag te brengen, omdat vezels de opname van cholesterol uit de darmen beperken. Het is daarom goed veel fruit en groente te eten.Verder is het voor patiënten met atherosclerose belangrijk om te stoppen met roken en voldoende lichaamsbeweging te nemen.

*Complicaties van atherosclerose*
Een hartinfarct is de vaakst optredende en ernstigste complicatie van atherosclerose van de kransslagaders. Ook een beroerte kan optreden. Verzweringen, het afsterven van spierweefsel en gangreen in het been als gevolg van een verminderde bloedtoevoer behoren tot de meest voorkomende complicaties van onbehandelde perifere slagaderaandoeningen.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

